
Salesforce Lightning Design System - wanghq
http://www.lightningdesignsystem.com/
======
debaserab2
Wow, this is the first semblance of UX I've ever seen related to SalesForce.
The actual product itself, while having a consistent design, is an absolute
navigational and hierarchical nightmare for any use case I've had to use it
for.

~~~
douche
Consistent? Maybe as far as the presentation styling across the application,
but the organization of where things are within the app is mind-boggling.

Seriously, I've done some custom Salesforce integrations for some clients, and
every single instance has had a different looking admin configuration UI.
Things are in different places, the same option is named differently, it's a
mess. And this was all on instances that were ostensibly the same release
version.

~~~
baxter001
There are now four official administration interfaces you can in theory have
with salesforce, one legacy blocky one that requires explicit configuration to
stay on, two annoyingly similar layouts of the current production styling and
now the "Lightning" version.

------
smt88
This is truly awful. Flat design (no shadows/affordances of any kind) needs to
die. Just look at this page and, without hovering, tell me what is and isn't
clickable:

[http://www.lightningdesignsystem.com/components/buttons](http://www.lightningdesignsystem.com/components/buttons)

------
herge
Whenever I see corporate-initiated projects like this, I wonder where it will
be in 5 years. Open-Source projects that have gained popularity more
'organically' like bootstrap (despite the twitter backing!) seem to be a lot
more resilient and more likely to be updated and upgraded as time goes on.

Do you really want your SaaS app to look like it was designed in 2015 forever?

~~~
astrowilliam
I am skeptical that this will be kept up to date when a new manager thinks
it's "good enough" and takes the wind out of the sails. Or if someone gets
laid off that's in charge of the project. If they were to open source this
project it would continue to live on even if the original contributors are no
longer involved.

Open Source always wins in cases like this.

~~~
dalacv
Are you sure you aren't comparing the best open source projects with the worst
enterprise projects?

------
rodriguezartavi
Started using it in two app exchange apps, actually is pretty good, easy to
use.

Yes it's targeted at salesforce new re-design, but that's not a limitation.
Actually I am using it both inside of Salesforce as well as an standalone app
( that happens to use Salesforce data )

It's on github, they are answering issues consistently and has a modern
foundation.

I am impressed that they pulled this off.

------
Animats
But.. But.. They said "No Software".

------
baxter001
We ended up asking a third party to theme and provide a grammar over bootstrap
for our SFDC front end work, I'm not seeing any great benefit over that (it
even similarly requires a special wrapper element to isolate it from the
standard SFDC styling.)

Really I'd have preferred that they had contributed a theme for bs3/4 rather
than this.

~~~
cdcarter
It's not just a theme. It's not just a kit for designing apps that look like
SFDC. It's the same design language as the new SFDC interface and it's the
basis for that codebase.

------
Numberwang
Looks great, but I can't seem to find the license info anywhere.

~~~
matchagaucho
A co-dependent Salesforce UI framework named "Aura" can be found here.
[https://github.com/forcedotcom/aura/blob/master/LICENSE](https://github.com/forcedotcom/aura/blob/master/LICENSE)

Apache 2.0

------
dominotw
Ugh..hate the 'happy yet melodramatic' music background in the video.

------
rodionos
Is Firefox a supported browser? I have some rendering issues in FF 41.0.2.

